# 1/23/11 COLD slow morning, but got reds biting and a nice snook!



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Capt. Rick Stanczyk and Capt. Jim Willcox had Ed Forrester and his party in the backcountry for some florida keys fishing on 1/23/11. It was a freezing cold morning being in the high 40s last night, and very windy. We took the long, smoother ride back towards flamingo through some really low water. We fished some deeper channels and creeks in the back and picked away at a handful of redfish, though having gotten cold so quick things were a little slow early. Roy on Capt. Ricks boat did catch a nice 15 lb snook with a shrimp on the bottom though which was a real exciting fish to see as there population has still been hurt since the last cold winter we had in 2010. We decided to run back around some runoffs in some other channels closer to home around noon when it started to warm up, and we really got into the reds then! Each boat probably caught close to 50 a piece! Tried fishing the edges of some of the banks, and not much but catfish, and a couple pompano. After that we headed back to Islamorada! Capt. Vinne Biondoletti reported similar fishing in the A.M., though fished a different area in the afternoon and did catch a lot of ladyfish and pompano. Capt. Alex Adler on the Kalex had a nice catch of snappers and some nice cobias as well up to 40 lbs!

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]
Florida Fishing Charters


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

whitest reds ive ever seen. wow.


----------

